# NARS Deep Throat or NARS Luster?



## highonmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Guys. I am in the process of purchasing Nars Blushes. I need help choosing between the two. I am an NC45 and which do I get! I Don't won't to regret purchasing them so please help. 

For reference I have
Sin
Torrid
Gina
Gilda 
Matta Hari


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm NC35 and I love Deep Throat


----------



## highonmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I'm NC35 and I love Deep Throat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you buy any chance have or seen NARS luster?


----------



## kittykit (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I'm NC35 and I love Deep Throat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here! Deep Throat is a beautiful colour.

Check her blog out on NARS swatches here:

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: NARS Blushes: Sertao, Luster, Madly, and Lovejoy

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: NARS Blushes: Deep Throat, Orgasm, Super Orgasm, Torrid, and Mounia


----------



## anita22 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have both Deep Throat and Luster. They're pretty colours, though quite different. Luster is very apricot, with no pink at all really. Deep Throat is more of a pinky-peach. Worth having both, I think, though Luster is quite light so I tend to use this more as a highlighter over other blushes.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 27, 2009)

Deep throat is peachy pink and reminds me of mac peachykeen or fleur power. 

Luster is similar to mac mineralize nuance and earth to earth. I think on ur skntone it will work as a highlighter. It's apricot-bronze and will work well with gina.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've seen Luster and just didn't really care for it too much on my skin, but Deep Throat is such a gorgeous color


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 27, 2009)

They are both very different, but I vote for Deep Throat.


----------



## highonmac (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank You ladies, this was extremly helpful. Deep Throat it is.


----------

